# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần mềm >  IDM,Activater,Màn hình Desktop

## hoathachthao

xin được tư vấn, hướng dẫn :
-idm do thợ cài win 7,bây giờ không sử dụng được,cứ mở máy ra là bắt link, xuất hiện bảng thông báo,đòi mua bản quyền,không còn downloat được gì nữa.có 1 cty tnhh đòi phải mua 500 nghìn lại không có tài khoản,tiền ít lấy đâu ra mua với bán lằng nhằng.đã xóa hết idm để tải idm crac bẻ khóa,không cần bẻ khóa nó vẫn phá,bó tay !
-khởi động xong màn hình nền desktop màu xanh win 7, xuất hiện 1 bảng activate,nhấp đâu cũng không mất, nhấp bỏ đi lập tức màn hình đen ngòm.vào sape sửa,system restore,khôi phục hệ thống vẫn không được.nhấp phải mhn desktop/personalize lấy lại chỉ 1 lần sau vẫn đen,bó tay.

----------

